# playing DRM protected files to Chromecast



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

Sorry if this question is placed in this section of this board, but I wanted to discuss about something. I have a Google Chromecast device attached to an HDMI port of my flat screen TV and I was wondering - how can I be able to play DRM protected files (such as videos downloaded from the Apple iTunes store) without any significant loss of quality (in terms of the audio/video)?

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I use a program called freemake which can convert AAC and apple MP3s to other types of Audio files. I have never tried it with Apple Videos but I have used it to convert DVDs (which are protected) to .AVI and MP4s so you could give that a try.

Freemake | Best Freeware Alternatives To Paid Video Software


----------

